# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Hyperhidrosis,oorzaken en behandelingen - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Overmatig zweten: zijn er oplossingen?*

Overmatig zweten van de handen, de voeten of de oksels kan hinderlijk zijn, maar het kan ook een echte handicap vormen in het leven. Gelukkig beschikken de artsen tegenwoordig over efficiënte therapieën. Aarzel dus niet om naar uw dermatoloog te stappen als u te veel zweet. 


*Waaraan is overmatig transpireren te wijten?*

Dr. Philippe Abimelec: Het zweet wordt door de zweetklieren geproduceerd na prikkeling van het zogeheten "sympathisch" zenuwstelsel. Het is een reactie op een stijging van de lichaamstemperatuur (warmte, fysieke inspanning, koorts) en emotie (stress bijvoorbeeld). De zweetklieren die het zweet produceren zijn vooral in de handen, de voetzolen en in de oksels talrijk aanwezig. Daar zweten we ook het felst. 

Hyperhidrosis is een overmatige productie van zweet. De oorzaken van hyperhidrosis zijn in de meeste gevallen niet bekend. Dan spreken we over primaire hyperhidrosis. In meer zeldzame gevallen is hyperhidrosis het gevolg van een endocriene of neurologische aandoening. In dat geval spreken we over secundaire hyperhidrosis. Overmatig zweten is een medisch probleem dat het leven van mensen die ermee kampen serieus kan verstoren.


*Wat valt er te doen aan plaatselijke hyperhidrosis?* 

*De deodorants op basis van aluminiumchloride* 
Deze producten zijn in de handel te krijgen onder de naam detranspirant, antitranspirant, deodorant met lange werking. Ze zijn te koop in vloeibare vorm, als crème of als gel. Ze zijn efficiënt bij matig zweten, maar ondoeltreffend bij sterke hyperhidrosis. De aluminiumchloride in deze deodorants is irriterend. Gebruik het product altijd op goed droge oksels en schort het gebruik enkele dagen op als uw huid verbrand of geïrriteerd raakt.

*Ionoforese*
Het gaat om een tweedelijnsbehandeling voor hyperhidrosis van de handen en de voeten. Er wordt gebruikt gemaakt van een continue elektrische stroom voor therapeutische doeleinden. De handen en/of voeten worden ondergedompeld in een reservoir dat gevuld is met water en waar een continue, maar lage dosis elektrische stroom doorheen wordt gestuurd. Ionoforese is vrij lastig, maar vaak efficiënt. De behandeling wordt goed verdragen en is ongevaarlijk als ze door een arts of een gediplomeerde kinesitherapeut wordt uitgevoerd. 

*Botox*
De behandeling met botox (botuline toxine) is een snelle, ongevaarlijke en heel efficiënte therapie bij overmatig zweten van de oksels, de handen of het voorhoofd, en als de behandeling met aluminiumchloride niet helpt. Het nadeel is wel dat ze duur is en dat er enkele contra-indicaties zijn (zwangere vrouwen of vrouwen die borstvoeding geven). 
De werkingsduur van de injecties met botox verschilt van patiënt tot patiënt. Ook de concentratie van botox en de totaal geïnjecteerde dosis spelen een rol. Maar gemiddeld houdt de behandeling het zweten 7 maanden weg bij 96% van de behandelde personen. De injecties moeten met regelmatige tussenpozen worden herhaald, want het gaat enkel om een opschortende behandeling.

Voor gevallen van hyperhidrosis die op al deze behandelingen niet reageren bestaan er nog chirurgische oplossingen. Ze zijn riskanter en onomkeerbaar en worden daarom ook maar in de allerzwaarste gevallen aanbevolen. 


(01/04/2008 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste
bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
De medische term voor overmatig zweten is hyperhidrose; middelen tegen overmatig zweten worden dan ook wel antihyperhidrotica genoemd. Middelen tegen overmatig zweten worden in twee groepen verdeeld; transpiratiewerende middelen die direct op de huid worden aangebracht en die in tabletvorm via de mond worden ingenomen. Plaatselijk aangebrachte middelen verminderen het zweten hoofdzakelijk door het blokkeren van de buisjes die het zweet uit de zweetklieren naar het huidoppervlak afvoeren. Het hoofdbestanddeel van de meeste middelen voor plaatselijk gebruik is het zout aluminiumchloride. Behandeling in de vorm van tabletten bestaat meestal uit een anticholinergicum, deze stof heeft voornamelijk effect door stimulatie van de zweetklieren te voorkomen, waardoor transpiratie wordt beperkt. Vanwege de ernstige bijwerkingen van anticholinergica wordt langdurig gebruik van deze middelen ontraden. Overmatig zweten kan, behalve met de genoemde middelen, ook worden behandeld met ganglionblokkers (deze werken op het zenuwstelsel) en calciumantagonisten. Wanneer door de aandoening ernstige psychische problemen optreden kunnen kalmerende middelen worden voorgeschreven.

Daarnaast is er een andere veilige en effectieve manier om overmatig zweten te behandelen: iontoforese. Bij deze procedure wordt een lichte elektrische stroom via water door het huidoppervlak geleid. Door de elektrische stroom en de mineralen in het water wordt het vervoer van zweet naar het huidoppervlak geblokkeerd, waardoor de transpiratie vermindert. Iontoforese kan tevens worden toegepast om anticholinergica in de huid te brengen en zo transpiratie te doen afnemen.

*Toepassing*
Middelen tegen overmatig zweten kunnen op verschillende delen van het lichaam worden aangebracht, zoals op de oksels, handen, voeten en het gezicht. Deze middelen zijn onder meer beschikbaar in de vorm van lotions, crèmes, zalven en gels. Veel van deze middelen zijn zonder recept verkrijgbaar, maar voor sommige is een recept nodig. De aanwijzingen voor het gebruik verschillen per product en per individuele patiënt.

Veel middelen tegen overmatig zweten bevatten stoffen die transpiratiegeur verminderen door de ontwikkeling van de bacteriën, die deze geur veroorzaken, te beperken. Tevens kunnen er aangename reukstoffen aan het middel zijn toegevoegd om transpiratiegeur te maskeren. Anticholinergica worden als tablet ingenomen in de dosis die de arts heeft voorgeschreven. Vanwege de mogelijk ernstige bijwerkingen is het echter beter deze middelen niet langdurig te gebruiken.

*Bijwerkingen*
Plaatselijk aangebrachte middelen tegen overmatig zweten kunnen huidirritatie of een allergische reactie veroorzaken. Sommige geneesmiddelen beschadigen de kleding wanneer ze ermee in contact komen. Anticholinergica kunnen een aantal bijwerkingen veroorzaken, zoals een droge mond, snelle hartslag, verhoogde oogboldruk,wazig zien, plasproblemen, koorts, darmverstopping en toevallen. Middelen zoals ganglionblokkers kunnen de bloeddruk verlagen en worden daarom liever niet voorgeschreven. Iontoforese kan aanleiding geven tot kleine brandwondjes, huidirritatie en lichte pijn op de behandelde plaatsen.

_Bron:www.medicinfo.nl_

----------


## kiewiet

Hoi,


ben na een lange weg van ongeveer 4 jaar geopereerd onder mijn armen,daar zijn een teveel aan zweetklieren verwijderd.Heb ook de behandeling met stroom gehad en diverse andere medicijnen maar geen baat.Ik zweet niet meer onder mijn armen maar t was een zware operatie.
Voor mijn voeten gebruik ik Redosep,t enige middel voor mij wat tot nu toe werkt.
Mail me als jullie meer willen weten over de operatie of zo

----------

